# Teenager in Dubai



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Hi

What are our options if my wife and I are to bring over our 16 year old son if/when we move to Dubai. He has left full time education in the UK.

Would he be able to work.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I doubt it and you can only sponsor him til he is 18, if he takes up full time education here he can get a student visa, it aint cheap for education here though. He might get bar work or something in Virgin maybe?


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Geordie

So if he came over and didn't go into FE, I can sponsor him up to his 18th. But he couldn't work - is this correct. The company I work for would possibly give him a job if the system allows.


----------

